# Toddler grabbed hot coffee



## Mauimama2 (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel like the worst mom ever. I had put my coffee on the picnic table outside and I thought was away enough from the edge. And walked away to hookup a sprinkler for my daughter real quick. .. Walked back and saw my 13 month old reaching up for it I grabbed it as it was tipping some spilt on his cheek and forearm. Ran him into the shower under cold water for prob 30 min... It wasn't a scolding hot coffee more of a hot bath kinda hot. It was like he had a slight sun burn for an hour but now has gone away and no redness . There's no blisters thank god. I'm just worried they might appear after reading about burns online. My husband is at work with the car so unless I saw blisters I would of called an ambulance. Any advice would help. I feel so awful


----------



## marilyn612 (Feb 11, 2014)

I wouldn't worry. If he isn't complaining about it and it isn't red you likely got very lucky and there is no injury.

Eta I assume from your post the skin looks normal.


----------



## Mauimama2 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, no red at all! I think I did get lucky! Omygosh after today has passed and he seems like his usual happy self I feel a bit better. I think I'll be way way more careful and stick to iced coffee!


----------



## defams (Aug 10, 2015)

My kid also did almost same thing!
The different is he just directly put his finger into full cup of hot tea. No injuries, thanks god. But sure this is will be my lesson learnt.


----------

